# Do people slam shut your car door?



## kayaker (Jan 26, 2005)

Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.  

Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?

When I first complained to my wife about this she thought I was just being overly protective of the new car. However, last night, a friend shut the door so hard my wife told me afterwards she finally understood my concern. 

I actually saw him close the door and it didn't seem like he shut the door hard intentionally. I am sure the door can take the abuse but I am worry about the windows and my ear drums.

Kayaker


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

It's not the windows you need to be worried about. If the door is slammed hard enough, it can take out the window regulator. I learned the hard way with my 325 and it cost me $350. 

-- Greg


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

kayaker said:


> Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.
> 
> Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?
> 
> ...


I am with you. It pisses me off, when people slam my door


----------



## 9x16 (Apr 8, 2005)

They are probably used to the trucks and other non-fine automobiles. :rofl:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I see RED  when someone slams my door.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

kayaker said:


> Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.
> 
> Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?
> 
> ...


I know EXACTLY how you feel. I've had to tell my wife numerous time not to slam the car door. It's not that I'm being a jerk, I just don't want anything to break. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Some people don't really pay attention and don't care. I hate it when people slam shut my passenger door. It gets me aggrivated to say the least.


----------



## pjhansman (Mar 29, 2005)

9x16 said:


> They are probably used to the trucks and other non-fine automobiles. :rofl:


Be nice now......I still treat my 4X4 nice.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

I yell at my kids all the time ... "Hey, it's not a bank vault...no need to slam it closed like that !". 

Also, "Use the d*mn door handle, keep your hands off the window !"


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> My father taught us when we were little to NEVER slam a car door.... I assumed my friends slammed car doors because they drove crappy American cars, when I was little. And, we always had nice Japanese cars that didn't need to be slammed to be closed properly.


Yes, the old crappy American car door is so damn heavy, and combined with a poor locking mechanism, you really need to slam hard to close properly.



BMW4phillygirl said:


> Does anyone hate people who put FINGER marks on the window? I can't stand that!  I always close the door, NOT the window... the few that happens, I'll actually go over and wipe the prints off with something and then they get the picture. :eeps: I just can't stand handmarks on my windows...


Especially if you have a black car, and on the trunk cover too! They drive me nuts. I developed a habit of closing the door using the side of my entire index finger. That normally is not as oily as the fingertip and won't show fingerprint on the surface. For the trunk, I use the inside handle and pull a little harder down so it locks by itself. It works perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, I get a lot of passenger door slamming, which is annoying, but I blame it on the long coupe doors. 

Still, it's not as bad as when passengers shut the door by the window, which happens surpisingly often since the windows on the 330Ci aren't framed. It's not just the finger prints, the window hits the door sill wrong. Call me OCD, but it's now become sort of an informal test when I go on dates...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> Does anyone hate people who put FINGER marks on the window? I can't stand that!  I always close the door, NOT the window... the few that happens, I'll actually go over and wipe the prints off with something and then they get the picture. :eeps: I just can't stand handmarks on my windows...


YEEESSSS!!! :bow: :bow:

Actually, I got nuts with my new baby since the windows are frameless... thought someone, pushing too much, might snap the window... I now know that's nuts, but at least I taught people to use the freeeeakin handle to close the door.

I used to keep a receiving blanket in the trunk to wipe the windows..


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

If I'm sitting in the car with all the other doors closed, and someone closes their door a little harder than they should -- it practically blows out my eardrum. I've had other cars that had very tight doors, but this one seems, well, airtight. Anyone else catch this? 

I remember the first time I got in my Boss' new Benz. Me being used to American cars put some oomph into closing the door. He was not a happy felllow.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a buddy that until recently drove a Camaro. He's a slammer.  

The thing with BMW's doors is they feel more solid and because of the good seal, it takes different amounts of force depending if it's the last door to close. If all other doors are closed, the rear doors need a little extra push than when another door is open to let air escape. I think my passengers use the higher amount of force in all situations.

The fingerprints on the rear window panel bother me, but my lazy side keeps me from wiping it down all the time. Since the ZHP has the high-gloss shadowline trim, I also don't like people leaving fingerprints all over the nice shiny black part of the door frame, but I figure that's too anal to ask them to use their palms on the edge, the way I do.  

The trunk is another one too, cause after a little bit of regular driving, the rear end gets a light coat of what I presume is exhaust dust, and others closing the trunk leave visible fingerprints. I use the inside handle for the most part and follow the motion through with two fingers on the license plate screw.

I probably shouldn't, but I just feel bad about asking my friends for that last 10% of effort to treat my car like a temple. Part of it is because I have the most expensive car among my peers and I'm more anal than them.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kayaker said:


> Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.
> 
> Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?
> 
> ...


My brother-in-law complains about that with his 325i. I don't get it Shut the doors on my 330i any way you want, just shut them. It's a car afterall. :dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

kayaker said:


> Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.
> 
> Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?
> 
> ...


Those people are used to shutting doors on American cars so they apply their experience to your car. :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ever notice that people slam all doors; the house door, hotel room door, the car door, etc.

it use to drive me crazy when I lived in an apartment. I take my door and shut gently by hand, my neighbors just fling it behind them as they walk out  , it would reverberate through the entire building :tsk:


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> ever notice that people slam all doors; the house door, hotel room door, the car door, etc.


I'm with ya on that. I'm always telling the kids to pull the house (inside and outside) door closed and not to slam it. It seems people are too much of a hurry to properly close a door w/o noise.

Re: BMW door. I think it has to do with a couple things, one mentioned above. If you're the last one closing a door and everything is shut tight, it does take a bit more effort to close the door properly due to the air pressure resistance. I try to keep my moonroof cracked most of the time to eleviate this problem.

The other thing is that the springback mechanism is really fairly stiff. So in order to get past that initial resistance, you need to put some force into it.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

kayaker said:


> Boy, sometimes people slam shut the passenger door so hard my head hurts.
> 
> Does it happen to you guys? Is it because the "perceived" or "real" weight of BMW's door that prompted whomever ride in my car to slam shut the door?
> 
> ...


My kids do


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree some people are used to some cars which are very hard to get their doors closed if you don't slam them hard. I think the ear drum effect is not that apparent in a coupe. I do feel something but it doesn't hurt at all. I think slamming is no good but it is still better than if one finds the door is not closed fully and then he/she uses his/her butt to push the door shut.

I personally have another problem with doors. I think our doors are much heavier than some japanese cars? My dad has a Honda. The door is very light. I often forgets, I swing his door with too much force like yanking his door when I tried to open it. Sorry dad.

Maybe I haven't met someone who really slam my door shut hard yet. So it is not my concern. My more serious concern is in the winter time. When someone wants to be 'nice' to get rid of the snows off their boots, some people sit on the chair first with their feet still on the ground, and then with the door still opened, their feet started to kick the lower part of the door opening to get rid of the snow. Yeah thanks a lot, you are so kind!!!!


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

as much as it pisses me off, its just cuz its a bimmer guys, the bimmers doors are "lighter" than other car doors... i jus got rid of my E320 Benz and i closed the doors same way as i do with my 325i now and they slam on the 325i, so now we do a "gentle but firm close" and it works


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Nearly everyone that steps in and out of my car slams the door. It doesn't take much to close the door..but no, they must fling it shut. The only people that are cognizant of this are a couple of good friends who care about their cars and have become mindful of their behavior. It also happens with the trunk. I've had people slam it so hard that the licence plate frame vibrates for a couple of seconds. Although it erks me, I've learned to let it go somewhat. That's untill a regular goes out and I displace the blame on to the last person that slammed my door for it's failure.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

People with 4 doors must be impacted more than coupe owners. I have a Ci and when passengers (especially my wife) get in, the door always shuts halfway. I end up telling them to slam it. Weird. Drivers side isn't as hard and is broken in nicely. But my passenger door is a bitch to close. My 2 cents.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

I know how you guys feel and understand why. It depends on how hard the door is slammed. My doors are pretty heavy IMO and in a sense they need to be slammed shut or else you get that half assed close. I think it's a combo of the air and weight of the door itself, people usually don't apply enough force to shut the door. Having your moonroof tilted helps :thumbup: 

One of my friends complained about the way I shut his doors. I didn't even notice how much force I was applying til it shut. I guess I was just a habit from my car.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Everyone that rides in my car knows I'm a freak when it comes to small things, so they are extra careful :eeps:. I don't know if that's a good thing; after all, it's just a car, and if someone slamming the door is the worst thing that happens all day, so be it  (still bugs me ).

-Mark


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Seems people can't close my doors hard enough, actually. Usually takes them two tries to get the doors to close properly. Takes me twice sometimes, too. And this isn't a German vs. American/Japanese car thing, either.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

swchang said:


> Seems people can't close my doors hard enough, actually. Usually takes them two tries to get the doors to close properly. Takes me twice sometimes, too. And this isn't a German vs. American/Japanese car thing, either.


I wonder if you guys throw like a girl as well :rofl:

jp


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

It does not matter if you tell your passengers to close the door gently. They don't get it.

So now I take $100 security deposit from any passenger that comes into my car. I tell them that I will give it back to them only if they don't slam the door on their way out.

Well... In my dreams... :bawling:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Call me OCD, but it's now become sort of an informal test when I go on dates...


Hum... good to know I am not the only one who uses that test... :rofl:


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

What I love is when you politely ask someone not to slam your door and they either get upset with you or start making fun of you.

Example: My brother and sister-in-law visit my wife and I about a week after I get my car. Now I initially slammed my door until I figured out you barely have to nudge it to get it to close. My brother-in-law actually looks like he opens the passenger door farther so he can get a really good swing at it. It literally rocked the whole car. So I ask him to take it easy and he a) gets offended and b) starts telling me about all the open/shut cycles they rate these cars for yada-yada-yada.

Now come on, how rude is it to get upset with someone that just asks you to treat their property nicely and with some respect? :dunno:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

jaydoc1 said:


> Example: My brother and sister-in-law visit my wife and I about a week after I get my car. Now I initially slammed my door until I figured out you barely have to nudge it to get it to close. My brother-in-law actually looks like he opens the passenger door farther so he can get a really good swing at it. It literally rocked the whole car. So I ask him to take it easy and he a) gets offended and b) starts telling me about all the open/shut cycles they rate these cars for yada-yada-yada.


 I only experienced this type of behaviour when girls teased me during my highschool era.  Ask them to grow up.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

jaydoc1 said:


> What I love is when you politely ask someone not to slam your door and they either get upset with you or start making fun of you.
> 
> Example: My brother and sister-in-law visit my wife and I about a week after I get my car. Now I initially slammed my door until I figured out you barely have to nudge it to get it to close. My brother-in-law actually looks like he opens the passenger door farther so he can get a really good swing at it. It literally rocked the whole car. So I ask him to take it easy and he a) gets offended and b) starts telling me about all the open/shut cycles they rate these cars for yada-yada-yada.
> 
> Now come on, how rude is it to get upset with someone that just asks you to treat their property nicely and with some respect? :dunno:


He he, it's hardest to deal with stuff like this with family, especially "in-laws." :angel:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Moderato said:


> He he, it's hardest to deal with stuff like this with family, especially "in-laws." :angel:


You need an old beater to drive these people around in. I have an old Dodge Caravan that is perfect. Fortunately for me, so are my inlaws. :angel:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

*Blame the car also.*

Yes, sometimes people slam the doors too hard. But my 325's doors open up as well as out. Look at the door next time you open it, not only does it swing out, but also moves up a few inches. This makes the door opening an uphill chore, which could make someone perceive the door as being heavy. Next they put a little muscle into the door closing, which of course is "downhill". SLAM !


----------



## vadere36mpwr (Feb 10, 2005)

Yup, totally know how you guys feel. Luckly, I have thought my g/f to close the door properly, she now closes the door by pushing on the keyhole on my '97 M3. I tell her not to even touch the outside of the handle because I usually apply Black on Black trim treatment on it. Her friend is another story. So when she rides in the car, I close the door for her, and scores points with my g/f for being a gentleman. :bigpimp:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

vadere36mpwr said:


> Yup, totally know how you guys feel. Luckly, I have thought my g/f to close the door properly, she now closes the door by pushing on the keyhole on my '97 M3. I tell her not to even touch the outside of the handle because I usually apply Black on Black trim treatment on it. Her friend is another story. So when she rides in the car, I close the door for her, and scores points with my g/f for being a gentleman. :bigpimp:


There is one more reason I close doors for ladies - their fingers with rings are very hazardous to the door finish if they are not careful :tsk:


----------



## HACK (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate when people slam the door to my car


----------



## Chupracabre (Mar 5, 2005)

Dude,

I know, I know ...

I said the same thing to my wife.

She thought I was babying my car.

But the funny thing is that you can lightly close the door and it still sounds like you kicked it shut.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh...Thank God, Iam not alone.
I also encounter the same kinda problem many times.

The main thing Iam worried is about all the electronics and wirings inside the door.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention the speakers in the door.


----------

